# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Ervaringen met botox of filler?

## Oki07

Gisteren ben ik bij een kliniek geweest, omdat ik botox tegen mijn kraaienpootjes wilde. Dat was mogelijk, maar de arts adviseerde mij ook om juvaderm ultra 2 onder mijn ogen te laten spuiten om zo mijn blauwe kringen te laten vervagen. Die kringen heb ik idd al sinds ik mij kan herinneren. Een erfelijke kwaal, want mijn vader heeft en oma had dat ook. Een filler is echter in mijn ogen wel wat heftiger om te doen dan botox en ik hoor daarom graag ervaringen, zowel van botox als filler. Kreeg jullie blauwe plekjes, zwellingen of bobbeltjes na de behandeling? Hoe lang bleven die zichtbaar? Zag je gaatjes van het spuiten? Was de blauwe plek te camoufleren? Hoe was het resultaat van botox/filler?

----------


## Leontien

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar misschien iemand anders?

----------

